# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  REVELACIÓN DEL SECRETO DE LOS AROS CHINOS

## Magosalicantinos

Un individuo amigo mio me ha dicho que el otro dia vió por la tele como revelaban el secreto de los aros chinos, nose en que cadena, antena3, o otras mas que hacen. 


Y quisiera saber si es verdad o se está marcando un farol para que se lo suelte yo. thanks!

----------


## magustin

Es verdad, y tambien debe saber muchos secretos de grandes ilusiones, por el mago enmascarado que han decidido volver a poner. Pero no te preocupes, conozco gente que sabe como se hacen los aros chinos, pero ven a alguien ejecutandolos bien y se quedan :shock:

----------


## Magosalicantinos

eso e pensao yo que si la ejecucion es buena, el efecto sera quizas un poco menos, pero no se perdera toda la ilusion, y nose porque narices vuelven a poner el mago enmascarado y  ahora hacen muchisimos programs que dicen juegos puf.:s saludos y gracias

----------


## sebadepicas

Este problema de los aros chinos me fastidia.Me fascinaria comprarme aros y practicarlos, pero jamas presentarlos, por que estan tan quemados... :(  :(  
Cuando yo era chiquito (como 6 años) en un programa que siempre veia (esos de dibujos animados) hubo un capitulo en el que el protagonista queria ser mago y revelaban el secreto de los aros chinos :shock:  :shock:

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Francamente, me parece un poco inocente pensar que a ningun espectador no se le pueda pasar la idea de que alguno o todos los aros _tralari tralara_.

Es trabajo del mago destruir esa posible solucion y otras que le puedan surgir, con su buen hacer, mediante todas las herramientas que dispone. 

Yo no he estudiado los aros, pero aun conociendo el principio fundamental, viendo las rutinas de Tamariz, Carrol, Vernon... pero tambien a "humanos" que los hayan estudiado con cariño, me he quedado con la sensacion de haber presenciado magia.  

En particular vi a  Tamariz  realizarlo en directo y VAYA SI LO CONSIGUE!!!  ¿como lo hace?  Magia claro.

Asi que yo no me preocuparía en exceso por eso.

un saludo

----------


## xYukox

El mago enmascarado es fome pa sus juegos xD!
No me gusta en absoluto D:, he visto creo que todos los videos de él y claro, son trucos my masivos y que siempre cae en dudas.
Tiene unos juegos bastantes bueno pero en mayoria no.

----------


## Inherent

Si queréis más info, hay un par de hilos hablando del programa en concreto... por cierto, tengo dotes de profeta, mirad mirad :D

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...r=asc&start=15

----------


## eduende

no se mucho de magia ,pero cuando se hace la rutina de los aros chinos todo el mundo sabe ,o se imagina el truco ....
y eso puede estar a nuestro fabor, cuando les enseñamos o les hacemos creer que se equivocan ja ja ja ....
no se como se hace para postear un enlace de youtube pero si alguien pone o buscais la rutina de richard ross  me decis....
 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Azaro

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Eduende y E.S. Andrews. 
La mayoría de la gente que alguna vez ha hablado conmigo con respecto a este maravilloso juego o he "tirado la oreja" en conversaciones de publico "muggle" o profano cuando en algun espectaculo de magia lo han realizado, tod@s comentan lo mismo: eso tiene que ser tralari tralara 
El caso es que esas personas son las primeras que ante la forma brillante de algun mago haciendolo, se llevan las manos a la cabeza por que lo creen inexplicable, incluso aunque lo hayan visto muy de cerca.
Aún recuerdo la cara de un amigo mío que asistió a este efecto realizado muy de cerca por Dr. Chango y se quedó anodadado!!! O aquel otro amigo, de los que hablan demasiado intentando pillar los juegos, que me mandó por e-mail (aunque yo ya lo habia visto algunas veces en persona) la rutina de Ismael Montoro, escribiendo que cómo era posible...
Utilizando bien nuestras herramientas de mago, que son muchas, debemos hacer olvidar al publico las cuestiones lógicas, por muchos papanatas enmascarados, o no, que haya por ahí sueltos
Saludos magicordiales

----------


## KIKO M

que desenmascaran los secretos?  y?, a ver si soy yo el unico que sabe algunos secretos de muchos juegos (sobre todo de cartas) y cuando los veo ejecutar por unas manos expertas me quedo tan flipao ( o mas) que cualquier profano. Es mas a veces he querido ver cosas que no eran por saber ( o creer saber) tanto.  :117:

----------


## Karma72

Yo creo que si nos preocuparamos por el hecho de que revelen los secretos y no volvieramos a presentarlos...sencillamente no habríamos magos...porque la gran mayoría de los juegos los revelan en dvs, o en la página aquella que todo el mundo sabe, o en la tv...así que la idea es presentar el mismo juego pero con una rutina llamativa, pulirnos en la presentación y así verán un mismo juego con algo más allá que les llamará la atención.

----------


## Ferlin

Hablando del mago emmascarado 'Mister M' he de decir que no me gusta nada lo que está haciendo. Sobretodo cuando explica trucos tan clásicos como el de las anillas chinas. Lo que no sé si sabéis es que Mister M también revela el truco de sacar un conejo de la chistera. ¿Conocéis un truco más clásico que éste?

----------


## Mago Aranda

hola sebadepicas. decir que los aros chinos estan quemados .son palabras mayores. el juego de los aros chinos es un juego clasico. por lo que ojala viviera yo tres vidas para poder seguir realizandolo como hoy dia. es como decir en opera que la cancion (  nesum dorma )esta quemada..es un clasico y quizas por muchisimos siglos. por lo que no tengas miedo de comprartelos y crear una bonita rutina.
aunque la gente sepa el secreto. no se podra explicar como se realiza realmente la rutina .ya que una rutina de 6 aros es un mundo de pases y efectos.
os digo la verdad yo lo he hecho a gente que sabe lo que hay y se ha quedado flipado
la magia ha sobrevivido muchisimos siglos .y existira mientras el planeta exista.
ya que solo el hecho de haber vida en el planeta ya es ( Magia) tambien hay que recordar de que la magia no es solo el secreto.la magia es espectaculo.diversion.sorpresa.vestuario.presentac  ion.puesta en escena y muchas mas cosas.ya lo dijo en su dia copperfield ,lo importante no es el secreto .lo importante es la ejecucion y el efecto bien realizado.
esa es la clave.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Estoy de acuerdo con Aranda, llevo años presentando aros en escena y es una de las rutinas que cuando preguntas, que te parecio, que te gusto mas...? el mpúblico siempre nombra. El enmascarado explica uno de los fundamentos, pero quedan mas, no solo hay un tralari, tralara... y si se ejecuta bien, si crees en lo que haces, si estas en tu papel, el público flipa os lo aseguro

Saludos

----------


## Ritxi

> no se como se hace para postear un enlace de youtube pero si alguien pone o buscais la rutina de richard ross  me decis....


Lo buscas en Youtube clicas encima de la dirección y haces un cortar y pegar en el post:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHJtUxIr4Mo

----------

